# Steve Cockburn



## johnja (Jan 20, 2011)

I am trying to locate the above. He was R/O on the Atlantic Causeway at the time of the Falklands and was employed by Cunard.
If anyone knows of him or his whereabouts it would be a great help,as I am resaerching for a book on the MN role in that, and his name has appeared, through papers lent from the late Captain Michael Twomey's partner.He was in command at the time.

Johnja


----------



## steve cockburn (Aug 30, 2011)

*steve cockburn*

Hi,
I was that guy.
1982 - 10 days after I had got married I joined that ship.
A bloody nightmare.
Remember the old skipper who became my "old man" on the ACT 6 when I resigned from the sea - 1st time.
If you want to chat, I am open to that.
Still got the diary and some strong memories.
regards
Steve


----------



## johnja (Jan 20, 2011)

*Atlantic Causeway*

Morning Steve,
I am really delighted to hear from you. 
Michael Twomey died last April, but I knew he had various papers and photo's relating to the Falklands, which I have borrowed from the lady who was his partner. Amongst them was a copy of the Journal which you wrote. It is so very good, I have included the majority of it ( all the accounts have had to be edited to some extent for space reasons) in the book I have been writing since last October, and which is due to go the publisher within the next two weeks. I had of course referred to you by name. I hope that you are happy for me to continue to include your writing; I have accounts/ diaries relating to about 15 ships, but yours is the only one for the Causeway.
I would be delighted to have a chat , please PM me or mail me.

Best Wishes,
John J-A

Edited by admin phone numbers are not a good idea.


----------



## X2 Productions (Oct 26, 2011)

*Research help required*

Hi John + Steve,

I hope you don't mind me joining in with your thread but I was hoping that either or both of you might be able to help us. I work for a tv production company called X2 Productions and we are making a do***entary for the Discovery Channel on the Falklands War. The main focus of the do***entary is the one sole surviving Chinook helicopter which survived the sinking of the Atlantic Conveyor and became an integral part of the fight to win the war. We have managed to track down some of the original RAF crew, and currently have a film crew out in the Falklands looking at some of the sights that hold memories for the crew members during the war.

I am trying to track down some of the original naval crew from the Atlantic Conveyor or from it's sister ship - the Causeway, to help us build a picture of the War, what it was like, the RAF's role in it etc. And I came across this thread between the 2 of you. John - your book sounds very interesting. Has it been published yet? And Steve, you sound like you have many tales to tell too. Do you have any memories of the Atlantic Conveyor? Would either of you be happy to help us? Or do you know anybody else that might be interested in helping us? Any sailors or naval crew that are still around?

If so, then please contact me on my work email - [email protected]

Please feel free to look at our company website - www.x2p.co.uk 
For an example of our work, we made a series for Discovery last year called 'Frontline Battle Machines which rated very well.
www.frontlinebattlemachines.com

I look forward to hearing from either of you.

Kind regards

Claire Jackson
Production Manager
X2 Productions
[email protected]


----------

